# Looking for 1/48 seated pilot figures, please!



## DaveN351 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi
My first post here and I'm asking a favour! Typical...
I volunteer at Metheringham Airfield Visitor Centre and I've been asked to make some models for an ambitious diorama depicting Luftwaffe night fighters in amongst Lancasters of 106 Sqn.
It's been a few years since I made any aircraft models, having concentrated on armour recently. The market has moved away from including crew figures but obviously these models will need someone flying them! It's proving really difficult to source any figures so I'm wondering - does anyone have any spare seated crew figures, please? Preferably WWII, but I'm desperate - I'd modify any era's pilots!!
Although I'm hoping for kind gifts I would be willing to pay a reasonable sum if necessary.
Can anyone help, please?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2018)

I've got a few of the Tamiya 'asleep at the controls' seated crew figures which I doubt I'll use - most of my figure requirements are for dioramas, and therefore standing etc
Send me a PM with your details and I'll gt it sorted.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2018)

Way to go T!


----------



## DaveN351 (Nov 14, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I've got a few of the Tamiya 'asleep at the controls' seated crew figures which I doubt I'll use - most of my figure requirements are for dioramas, and therefore standing etc
> Send me a PM with your details and I'll gt it sorted.


Brilliant! Thanks. A PM is on its way.


----------



## rochie (Nov 14, 2018)

DaveN351 said:


> Hi
> My first post here and I'm asking a favour! Typical...
> I volunteer at Metheringham Airfield Visitor Centre and I've been asked to make some models for an ambitious diorama depicting Luftwaffe night fighters in amongst Lancasters of 106 Sqn.
> It's been a few years since I made any aircraft models, having concentrated on armour recently. The market has moved away from including crew figures but obviously these models will need someone flying them! It's proving really difficult to source any figures so I'm wondering - does anyone have any spare seated crew figures, please? Preferably WWII, but I'm desperate - I'd modify any era's pilots!!
> ...


i probably have some that will never be used so same here send me a PM and i'll sort them out for you


----------



## A4K (Nov 15, 2018)

I think I've got 2 (US) pilots from Tamiya kits... check that tomorrow for you.


----------



## DaveN351 (Nov 16, 2018)

rochie said:


> i probably have some that will never be used so same here send me a PM and i'll sort them out for you


Brilliant - thanks! I'll PM you.


----------



## DaveN351 (Nov 16, 2018)

A4K said:


> I think I've got 2 (US) pilots from Tamiya kits... check that tomorrow for you.


Thanks very much - terrific! A PM on its way.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 20, 2019)

I have a few pilot figures. Bomber and fighter pilots. Some of them from different manufacturers.


----------



## DaveN351 (Jun 3, 2019)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> I have a few pilot figures. Bomber and fighter pilots. Some of them from different manufacturers.


Hi!
I'm so sorry I haven't replied sooner; it must seem very rude. I've been away for a few weeks and there's been a lot of catching up to do.
Thanks for the offer but as a result of earlier generosity here I reckon I have enough crew members for the foreseeable future.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2019)

Good to see you back Dave, Looking forward to seeing the progress with your project.


----------

